# ECRC - Bayou Texar - June 20th



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone? 

Anyone?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

We are are fishing...


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be there with bells on. lol 



My usual partner Bob decided a week long trip to Vegas was way more fun than fishing this weekend. (that bum!) so, i'll be fishing with Jimmy.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Curtis

Are you and Drew fishing?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (6/19/2009)*Curtis
> 
> Are you and Drew fishing?


.

.

*Yep. We will be there. *

*Look forward to seeing you Brant. *


----------

